# showering with a fat person



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2006)

I admit, I'm 30 and this past weekend was the first time I've ever showered with another person. I've always been too woried that I was too big to do such a thing. Now I know that the bigness only makes things better...you gotta squeeze together all warm and wet and soapy. Squeezing close to someone like that, well that's far far from being a bad thing.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad it was nice for you....I have showered with someone before (LONG ago). But this past weekend was the first time I ever took a bath with someone. On vacation we had a hotel room with a hug jacuzzi tub. I SOO wanted to bring that thing home. 
Stacey


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2006)

Agreed, to both. :wubu: 

Though one time we tried to um.. yeah... and the steam from the shower made me get heat stroke. x.x

=Divals


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. totally.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 6, 2006)

It is fun for sure. Alot of areas to clean and ummm things to do.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 6, 2006)

I always shower with another person. :wubu: It's tons of fun...and it's nice to have someone wash the places you can't reach.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> I always shower with another person. :wubu: It's tons of fun...and it's nice to have someone wash the places you can't reach.



I've devised ways to wash all of my various, even hidden, parts, but you are soooo right about it being nice to have someone to wash them for you. Nothing quite like the sight of a sexy man lifting my belly hang in order to soap me up :blush: .


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree, Rebecca!

Tried to find a thread started here about "wet, slippery fat," or something like that. It might have been on the old WB, I'm not sure, but some guy was waxing poetic about showering with his fat honey, and it was a very nice, cute post.

Big and I love to shower together, and he loves to soap me up and just feel all my mountainous zones, so to speak. I like it, too, but would love a bigger shower. When we make our new home together next year, I'm going to make sure to buy a curved shower curtain rod, so we have more room for all that slippery fun.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 6, 2006)

Fattest girl I ever showered with was 470lbs and it was one of the best showers ever taken. The showers with the ex, at 400lbs, were no less steamy. For me, there's nothing like the sight and feel of wet fat...running my hands all over...soaping her up in areas she can't reach...it's very sexy and very nurturing at the same time. If there are any other women reading this who've never showered with their men, then SHAME ON YOU!! You'll thank me for it, girls...believe me...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2006)

Absolutely. It's seriously the cure for what ills you. Whatever that might be. I'm glad I didn't let my insecurities out-talk my desires


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 6, 2006)

Showering with that special someone with is great. HOWEVER, exercise caution, especially when manuevering around each other. My wife and I were conserving water together about 10 years ago and I slipped, falling out of the tub, and landed ass first on the floor. It left a massive bruise on my backside and hip. A few more inches to the right, though, and my skull would have taken the impact.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2006)

we did a lot of holding on to each other and the bars in my shower to prevent such an occurrence. I had no objection to the holding on


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Nov 6, 2006)

I have, and it's a wonderful wonderful thing. My honey (who is around 310-315lbs or so) loves to have her hair washed in the shower. She'll get all soaped up :wubu: and after she's done shampooing and conditioning, I'll take the detachable showerhead and give her a scalp/body massage with some nice hot water. Gotta say....nothing else like it.


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 6, 2006)

BABYJEEP,
WHATS YOUR TAKE ON THE WHOLE THING I SEE YOU LURKING AROUND LET US KNOW:smitten: :wubu: 



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I have, and it's a wonderful wonderful thing. My honey (who is around 310-315lbs or so) loves to have her hair washed in the shower. She'll get all soaped up :wubu: and after she's done shampooing and conditioning, I'll take the detachable showerhead and give her a scalp/body massage with some nice hot water. Gotta say....nothing else like it.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife and I used to shower together alot! But now with kids and such we don't get to indulge in showering with each other as much. I will admit that the sliding past each other is very nice 

But it seems the last time we showered together I ended up standing there freezing my balls off while she washed her hair


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2006)

:wubu: Conserving Water.... YAY :wubu:


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 6, 2006)

ALWAYS THINKING :wubu: :smitten: 



babyjeep21 said:


> :wubu: Conserving Water.... YAY :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 6, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> BABYJEEP


Are you guys an item?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope.... I have no idea who he is.... and I am involved with someone.

I think I must have missed his first post... Lurking around???


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2006)

the detachable shower head is a god send. yup.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't live without one, frankly. I also love my soaps from Lush!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 6, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> For me, there's nothing like the sight and feel of wet fat




AMEN! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Can't live without one, frankly. I also love my soaps from Lush!




What is Lush?

I get a lot of pretty scented shower gels that I make into bubble bath from Yves Rocher


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

We don't fit so well in the shower either. So we just frolick in the hot tub instead.


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 6, 2006)

I've only had the pleasure of one hot steamy shower (and it was, well, necessary after the previous events) with a big girl and it was probably one of the best moments of my life. The water made her soft body even softer and I love it when it was all soapy and slippery trying to move around eachother (she was very very wide especially in the back... hehe) trying to get position under the showerhead- lots of quality rubbing and touching. It would have been better had it been in a bigger shower that was closed rather than in a tub with a curtain


----------



## NFA (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, heck yeah. Shared showers are absolutely a fat friendly activity. Biased though I may be, I'd say the shared shower only attains its fullest potential with a fat partner because the tight squeeze demands the kind of physicality that is so enjoyable. Not to mention the fun of helping out with the washing. Its good on every level.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2006)

They're great... I miss them a lot.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2006)

Has been way too long since I enjoyed a slippery time with a man, but when I did, was always with someone smaller than moi..I like the contrast..:wubu:


----------



## UberAris (Nov 7, 2006)

Gah... Knew I was forgetting something...:doh:


----------



## Placebo (Nov 7, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Nope.... I have no idea who he is.... and I am involved with someone.
> 
> I think I must have missed his first post... Lurking around???


ahem... 

and curved shower rods really do seem to add a lot of space to an otherwise normal shower..... although i've never really had much trouble manuevering


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 7, 2006)

Placebo said:


> although i've never really had much trouble manuevering



That's because you are young grasshopper.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 7, 2006)

Placebo said:


> ahem...
> 
> and curved shower rods really do seem to add a lot of space to an otherwise normal shower..... although i've never really had much trouble manuevering



 

Blessed be the curved shower rod! Lol. And of course YOU have no problem manuevering.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 7, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> That's because you are young grasshopper.



Berna, you're so sexy. Let's take a shower!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually it's usually me who has trouble maneuvering... if she missteps it's all good, she just knocks me out of the shower p), but if I misstep... well, it knocks me out of the shower. 

=Divals


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 7, 2006)

I miss the shared showers with my wife....the shower here is not large enough for us both, because of seats in both ends (which neither of us can use...LOL)...a bit of an oversight on our part. 

I was in the process of building a mega-shower in our basement, when the knees got too bad to make the stair trips any more. It was going to be roomy enough for a lot of fun...8 foot square, with multiple shower heads and hand-helds. Oh, and a bench to


----------



## op user (Nov 7, 2006)

I was showering with an 180 lbs lady once and the shower was small enough for me to be kicked out since my beared (sp) was rough to her breasts...

All the other showering experience with (small) BBW are great...

op user


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

If I think REAL hard I can remember the last time I showered with a guy (been WAY to long) and its fabulous! Highly recommended indeed. And if you can find a BIG walk-in shower, thats even better. There is a hotel in Westborough, MA that has the best shower I've seen yet. :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2006)

There's a gorgeous bead and breakfast tucked into my corner of the woods down in southern Oklahoma called the Shiloh Morning Inn. Not only are the beds amazing..but they have whirlpool tubs AND huge walk in showers. I was lucky enough to christen both  


Damn memories


----------



## missaf (Nov 7, 2006)

Heh, I was wondering when this thread was going to develop into, "OK, who's up for a shower?"

LOL


----------



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

I absolutely love showering with a man. There is nothing like when I feel his hands slipping over my silky slippery warm fatty rolls.I like having to squeeze by him and having to hold onto what ever I can as not to fall. The short shock of when my big bum touches the cool wall or shower curtain....

I remember the first time my boyfriend washed me head to toe in our steamy oasis. I felt pampered and adored....I was shy but so willing....he was sincere and totally concentrated to his task....I allowed myself to close my eyes and revel in the sensations and sounds....my heartbeat fast....his soft purrs of adulation.....the steady hum of a warm rain. It remains one of my favorite activities to do with a guy. I love leaning back against him, both of us covered in bubbles and feeling his hands exploring each flow of soap, his hardness against my softness. 

If he will shampoo my hair and massage my head and neck, I am his completely. I also like totally adoring his body as well. Feeling the thick rivers of shampoo bubbles lingering down my back into the crease of my bum...

I also love being totally naked face to face, staring into this eyes...totally exposed with nothing between us but warm water.

An awesome intimate experience.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 7, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I absolutely love showering with a man. There is nothing like when I feel his hands slipping over my silky slippery warm fatty rolls.I like having to squeeze by him and having to hold onto what ever I can as not to fall. The short shock of when my big bum touches the cool wall or shower curtain....
> 
> I remember the first time my boyfriend washed me head to toe in our steamy oasis. I felt pampered and adored....I was shy but so willing....he was sincere and totally concentrated to his task....I allowed myself to close my eyes and revel in the sensations and sounds....my heartbeat fast....his soft purrs of adulation.....the steady hum of a warm rain. It remains one of my favorite activities to do with a guy. I love leaning back against him, both of us covered in bubbles and feeling his hands exploring each flow of soap, his hardness against my softness.
> 
> ...



OK, now I need a COLD shower!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 7, 2006)

Eh, call me prudish. I wouldn't want anyone digging at me while I'm trying to shower.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Can't live without one, frankly. I also love my soaps from Lush!



Ahhh. I can't go into those Lush shops. I just want to lick all the soaps, they look so... edible. I get hungry in there.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

So I have to admit that thus far, showering with others has been a bit awkward. 

After reading Tarella's post, I realize I've not been doing it right!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2006)

Every time I've ever showered with a gf it's seemed mainly kinda crowded and I wondered, "hmm, why are we in here trying to do this when we could be in the bed?" So we go to the bed. But yeah, Tarella's description sounds hot!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Every time I've ever showered with a gf it's seemed mainly kinda crowded and I wondered, "hmm, why are we in here trying to do this when we could be in the bed?" So we go to the bed. But yeah, Tarella's description sounds hot!



I think that being crowded and pushed up against each other is kind of the point. The act of washing each other can be intimate and the water/soap add different textures to the touch. Besides, wet skin is sexy.

I don't think taking a shower has to be about sex, so no need to just go hop in bed. It's about enjoying each other and the experience.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 8, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> If I think REAL hard I can remember the last time I showered with a guy (been WAY to long) and its fabulous! Highly recommended indeed. And if you can find a BIG walk-in shower, thats even better. There is a hotel in Westborough, MA that has the best shower I've seen yet. :smitten:



Ooh! Where?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I think that being crowded and pushed up against each other is kind of the point. The act of washing each other can be intimate and the water/soap add different textures to the touch. Besides, wet skin is sexy.
> 
> I don't think taking a shower has to be about sex, so no need to just go hop in bed. It's about enjoying each other and the experience.



Yes, I knew that. That was the idea in getting into the shower together.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Beware the focus of the shower... my only words of wisdom here. I dated a guy several years ago who suggested we jump in the shower after our date (I thought sure.. it's summer, it's hot.. sounds fun).. This was my first time to shower with another naked human since I was three, so I was all giddy and excited. He washed me all over, kissed me all over.. it was all going well.. then I was aware of his rather studied focus on my bum.. and that was OK too.. I mean.. the washcloth was soft.. it was all good. I should've realized this was an indicator of his interest.. We went from the bathroom to the livingroom floor where he continued to use his mouth and fingers in some magical ways, then suddenly.. "GOOD MORNING!" That finger dipped into an off-limits area.. generally only an out-door for me, this was quite shocking and I quickly realized the reason for focusing on my bum in the shower. After a few brief words, he left that area alone.. but on subsequent dates, he kept heading there again and I had to redirect him. That's just not for me. Nor was he for me (his 2" penis didn't help his case).


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2006)

*Heh.

I was wondering how long it would take for this thread to go from intimate showers to anal penetration...  


As far as sudding up with a hot fattie, I can highly recommend it.  

And to hell with curved shower rods in a bathtub, I only share spacious luxury suite showers.

*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2006)

mango said:


> *And to hell with curved shower rods in a bathtub, I only share spacious luxury suite showers.
> 
> *




Hey, you've gotta work with what you have!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 8, 2006)

I shower with a fat person every morning. It's rather routine. Start at the head work my way down then wash my hair then give the old bod a once over, make sure all the soap is off. 

Rather borring really.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 8, 2006)

seems like it warrants closer scrutiny to me. let me see?


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2006)

mango said:


> *Heh.
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this thread to go from intimate showers to anal penetration... *



Between the cheesy snatch thread and this post here, I've got some lovely laughs going, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd do it but only if I could wear my swim trunks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd do it but only if I could wear my swim trunks.



AH HA HA HA HA HA.

Oh man, I'm picturing the most awkward shower ever....you in your trunks and being super tall, hitting your head on the way in...the fatty gal knocking you over with her belly, all sorts of parts of each of you getting regularly steamed up in the bath or freezing cold. SO SEXY!!!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd do it but only if I could wear my swim trunks.


i can admit it. for some reason, this made me "awwwwwwwww!" out loud.


and as far as showering with someone else, i've never done it. i suppose i would if the opportunity arose, but it's never been something i've though about.


----------



## Shala (Nov 9, 2006)

I have never done this either. I would imagine I'd feel more naked than in any other situation. And, to me, sex in the shower seems damn near impossible. I'm very fat.....its very slippery. That could make for a disaster. But I do admit a few of you make it sound very erotic. Damn...now I want to try it anyway.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 9, 2006)

oh i wouldn't mind if i was pressed tightly against the wall ^_^


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 9, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I think that being crowded and pushed up against each other is kind of the point. The act of washing each other can be intimate and the water/soap add different textures to the touch. Besides, wet skin is sexy.
> I don't think taking a shower has to be about sex, so no need to just go hop in bed. It's about enjoying each other and the experience.



Then maybe you're the right one to ask about this. I kept leaving the shower to check on my e-mail and stamp collection. She said I was spoiling the mood. What do you think?


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Ahhh. I can't go into those Lush shops. I just want to lick all the soaps, they look so... edible. I get hungry in there.



I hear you, lemmink. But I still go in.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 10, 2006)

One of the most amazing moments in my life was showering with my man :smitten: 
We were spoiled by a porn sized shower though haha. It's about as big (lenght X width) as a queen sized bed with 18 foot ceilings. 

We've tried the normal sized showers, but that often results in lack of space and not very great other than rubbing up against his belly 

*sigh* I think I've been away from my chunky teddy for way too long!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Then maybe you're the right one to ask about this. I kept leaving the shower to check on my e-mail and stamp collection. She said I was spoiling the mood. What do you think?



Gee, since you're already heading to the computer... Why not just bring back some porn to help bring the mood back?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Gee, since you're already heading to the computer... Why not just bring back some porn to help bring the mood back?



Sheesh. :doh:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Sheesh. :doh:



Do you HONESTLY think I'm seriously?


----------



## inlove (Nov 10, 2006)

We don't have a bath, and our shower sucks! But yes, we do shower together, and while it's fun I guess we're a little utilitarian. Cramped space, yucky damp rental-bathroom doesn't help either, sigh.

Although once, I got all my credit cards out and booked a hotel for the night of the Lesbian Ball. Instead of having champagne in the room, which she doesn't drink, I ordered it to be replaced with the equalivant amount of Tui (beer, her fave) and asked the manager for a Lush pack, with all the soaps and bath bombs and things that would fit.

We were late to the ball, but who the hell cares?!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 10, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Do you HONESTLY think I'm seriously?



Hehe.... Just taking this moment to poke fun at my own spelling/grammar issues. Apparently, I'm really benefitting from that English degree.

Clearly, I meant to say "serious". :doh:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 10, 2006)

Doing a bj in the shower is so fun..hehehe...all the water coming down on u...lol...girls if u haven't tried it you should


----------



## wi-steve (Nov 10, 2006)

Tarella, you missed your calling in life. I'm sure you're a top notch nurse, but you should really be writing dirty romance novels. 

Starring yourself, of course.

Steve


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, Tarella, very steamy! 

Frankly, I am more of a bath person, but I cannot fit into my tub here, and would at the least need a crane and a prybar to get the heck in and out!

I do love taking showers with my Biggie, but my favorite place for us to get wet is at our favorite resort hotel, where there is a massive jacuzzi tub in the bathroom. At 5'6" I can lay down and float, arms out, and not touch any side. Big and I will be visiting there over the holidays again this year, and I cannot wait. Pure heaven!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Hehe.... Just taking this moment to poke fun at my own spelling/grammar issues. Apparently, I'm really benefitting from that English degree.
> 
> Clearly, I meant to say "serious". :doh:



Well, maybe you seemed serioushly to me. (Let's just drop that matter. I love fat women and closeness and showers!)


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

And preferably all at the same time?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, Tarella, very steamy!
> 
> Frankly, I am more of a bath person, but I cannot fit into my tub here, and would at the least need a crane and a prybar to get the heck in and out!
> 
> I do love taking showers with my Biggie, but my favorite place for us to get wet is at our favorite resort hotel, where there is a massive jacuzzi tub in the bathroom. At 5'6" I can lay down and float, arms out, and not touch any side. Big and I will be visiting there over the holidays again this year, and I cannot wait. Pure heaven!



Forgive me if I've asked before, but that is the tub of my dreams. What is the name of this resort and where is it located?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

It is called Sycamore Springs Resort, and it is located on a winding road on the way to Avila Beach.

This room is the only room with the tub in the bathroom -- the rest are outside. the rooms, on balcoines, patios, etc. The room is technically for the disabled, but anyone can stay there. There are more luxurious suites than the one we like but that tub is where we spend most of our time, anyway.  

When we get in, Big starts filling the tub (because it takes about 2 hours or so, and then we unpack and drive to Trader Joe's for whatever food we'd like. There is a fridge and microwave there, so we usually buy food for our dinner that night, as we know we won't want to leave the tub at all that evening.

There are many lovely views nearby, and great restaurants and places for fabulous food, fresh fruits, freshly baked breads, and marvelous seafood. It's just north of Pismo Beach, if you are at all familiar with it.

Laura, if you think you and your honey would actually be going there, let me know and I can send you more info and pics of the room and tub.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Well, maybe you seemed serioushly to me. (Let's just drop that matter. I love fat women and closeness and showers!)



Deal!  Besides, I'm too drunk tonight to argue.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 12, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Deal!  Besides, I'm too drunk tonight to argue.



She's drunk and talking about cuddle showers! Just how many PMs did you get on that one, Jeepy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Laura, if you think you and your honey would actually be going there, let me know and I can send you more info and pics of the room and tub.



Thanks for the information and the link, Tina. I doubt we will ever make it there, but it's great to dream. There is a chance we may be moving to Seattle (fingers crossed), while we'd be on the right coast, it would still be a _long_ trip down to Avila Beach. Of course with the promise of a long soak in a tub like that, I'd probably be up for it.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 12, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> She's drunk and talking about cuddle showers! Just how many PMs did you get on that one, Jeepy



Hehe..... NONE!


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2006)

Laura, The Boy and I are always on a quest for a big tub. Any we find, on our travels, I will let you know of.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Hehe..... NONE!


aww thats a shame!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 13, 2006)

The night before last, Carla and I took a shower together. It was wonderful. 

Then at church on sunday, a random girl was like 'nice hickies!' *blush*

=Divals


----------



## ladyapplesauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I love showering with my partner  Being squeezed in the shower and the feeling of wet skin and hot water running between your bodies...DAMN!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

i wanna be pressed agaisnt the tiles so tight the water can't touch me heh


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 14, 2006)

Never have showered with anyone. Sounds like it might be nice with the right guy. I'm adding it to my to do list right under "find the right guy".


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 14, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Never have showered with anyone. Sounds like it might be nice with the right guy. I'm adding it to my to do list right under "find the right guy".


oh, it's very nice  add it to your list.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Rebecca, Cutey. I bet you'll love it.

Been missing you, BTW. Good to see you back again.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree with Rebecca, Cutey. I bet you'll love it.
> 
> Been missing you, BTW. Good to see you back again.



Thanks!!! Missed you, too. Just been overly busy but still around.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

You're welcome, and thank _you_, Cutey.  I figured you've been working a lot, as the last times I saw you post you were talking about lots of hours working.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 14, 2006)

I loved our old place. It had two shower nozzles, with separate temperature controls. And a bench. Which was very... um... handy.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 15, 2006)

to do:

clean tub
find boy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

In my room here in TN, everything in here in the bathroom was designed for someone with dwarfism (my grandmother). This means the shower is TINY, the toilet is TINY, and I'm almost too tall/big to fit in it. I can't wait until Ryan and I visit so I can watch him try to use it. As for getting in there with him... I'm not an idiot. Normal shower? Could be fun.


----------



## Shala (Nov 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> to do:
> 
> clean tub
> find boy


We are on the same page elle. Scrubbing the tub is easy...its finding the boy that's proving difficult.


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Dec 7, 2006)

Tarella

You are one fat sexy lady. Post number 40 was amazing


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I absolutely love showering with a man. There is nothing like when I feel his hands slipping over my silky slippery warm fatty rolls.I like having to squeeze by him and having to hold onto what ever I can as not to fall. The short shock of when my big bum touches the cool wall or shower curtain....
> 
> I remember the first time my boyfriend washed me head to toe in our steamy oasis. I felt pampered and adored....I was shy but so willing....he was sincere and totally concentrated to his task....I allowed myself to close my eyes and revel in the sensations and sounds....my heartbeat fast....his soft purrs of adulation.....the steady hum of a warm rain. It remains one of my favorite activities to do with a guy. I love leaning back against him, both of us covered in bubbles and feeling his hands exploring each flow of soap, his hardness against my softness.
> 
> ...



After reading that I need a cold shower. Im glad this thread has been revived for at least a while. I think one of the most sensual things you can do with a partner is share a shower, especially a BBW the water running of soft skin... yep im definately gunna need a cold shower.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

Lol, I feel amused when I read the posts about it being erotic or loving, etc.
I used to shower with my ex-husband frequently and would have to fight my way to the front or get no water (his 6'1" frame blocked all water from me ) and then we would tussle for the shower head to rinse off. Since I was always quicker at getting finished up and wanted out first, I had to wait for him to finish before I could get out because he then blocked the way out. 
I enjoy bubble baths with my small children more


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 7, 2006)

*takes out pen and notepad* #1 Take shower with __________:wubu:


----------



## James (Dec 8, 2006)

Damn... its been a while since i shared a shower...

I got some pretty amazing memories of the last time I did tho...


----------



## James (Dec 8, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I feel amused when I read the posts about it being erotic or loving, etc.
> I used to shower with my ex-husband frequently and would have to fight my way to the front or get no water (his 6'1" frame blocked all water from me ) and then we would tussle for the shower head to rinse off. Since I was always quicker at getting finished up and wanted out first, I had to wait for him to finish before I could get out because he then blocked the way out.
> I enjoy bubble baths with my small children more



you guys had lil "tussles" in the shower eh... sounds pretty erotic to me


----------

